# Apprenticeship interview score



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Plainsman said:


> Had my interview for the IBEW apprenticeship last Wednesday and received my letter yesterday. I scored 88 out of 100.
> 
> Is this enough to move on or do I just wait and see? I just don't have a frame of reference for what this means. Any thoughts?


If they need guys yes it is.

Good luck and welcome to the forum...:thumbup:


----------



## Colorado (Jul 4, 2012)

I also interviewed that wed. They called me the next day and will be starting work soon. So if you got an 88 you shouldn't be to far out. I know it was pretty close in the rankings but they were pretty vague in what they ment. I don't know if the ranking they told me in person was on the running list or just out of the people interviewed on that day. But good luck and hope you the best.:thumbsup:


----------

